# Asus releases Transformer Prime bootloader unlock tool



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> It's finally time, Eee Pad Transformer Prime owners:
> Asus has graced you with its promised bootloader
> unlock tool. If you don't want to waste precious
> seconds reading, click this here link to get to the
> ...


 http://androidcommunity.com/asus-releases-transformer-prime-bootloader-unlock-tool-20120222/

*Keep in mind that unlocking the bootloader voids the warranty. Do this at your own risk. *


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ASUS Transformer Prime gets ClockworkMod Recovery. 
http://androidcommunity.com/asus-transformer-prime-gets-clockworkmod-recovery-20120222/

*Keep in mind that unlocking the bootloader voids the warranty. Do this at your own risk. *


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> ASUS Transformer Prime gets ClockworkMod Recovery.
> http://androidcommunity.com/asus-transformer-prime-gets-clockworkmod-recovery-20120222/
> 
> *Keep in mind that unlocking the bootloader voids the warranty. Do this at your own risk. *


I still can't comprehend why unlocking (a software thing) would void a HARDWARE warranty.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> I still can't comprehend why unlocking (a software thing) would void a HARDWARE warranty.


There's always a chance of bricking the device. The companies don't want you to return a device you screwed up.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> There's always a chance of bricking the device. The companies don't want you to return a device you screwed up.


 Right, I understand that but if you don't "brick" it (well near impossible with the proper tools) if it has a hardware problem it should still be covered. I'm sure someone will come up with a way to re-lock it.

I've had a couple rooted Android devices swapped out over the years, one from Samsung and one from AT&T without any problem. Even Apple swapped out an obviously Jailbroken iPhone that the touchscreen became non-responsive

I guess that's a reason to stay away from Asus particularly with some of the issues they are having with that tablet. Seems like an easy way to not have to deal with it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> Right, I understand that but if you don't "brick" it (well near impossible with the proper tools) if it has a hardware problem it should still be covered. I'm sure someone will come up with a way to re-lock it.
> 
> I've had a couple rooted Android devices swapped out over the years, one from Samsung and one from AT&T without any problem. Even Apple swapped out an obviously Jailbroken iPhone that the touchscreen became non-responsive
> 
> I guess that's a reason to stay away from Asus particularly with some of the issues they are having with that tablet. Seems like an easy way to not have to deal with it.


All Android phone manufacturers warn of voiding the warranty if the device is rooted, not just Asus. I'm sure if it's a hardware problem a replacement might be provided. 
Usually there is a method to return the device to the pre-rooted state if it is necessary.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> All Android phone manufacturers warn of voiding the warranty if the device is rooted, not just Asus. I'm sure if it's a hardware problem a replacement might be provided.
> Usually there is a method to return the device to the pre-rooted state if it is necessary.


 True, but some like HTC and Asus make you actually agree to giving up your warranty and record your SN when you download their required unlocker where others (Samsung for example) really don't care despite their TOS.

I guess if the device was totally and completely dead they wouldn't be able to tell. :grin:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> True, but some like HTC and Asus make you actually agree to giving up your warranty and record your SN when you download their required unlocker where others (Samsung for example) really don't care despite their TOS.
> 
> I guess if the device was totally and completely dead they wouldn't be able to tell. :grin:


I agree that it's odd that when the manufacturer supplies the unlock method the warranty will be voided.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Once you unlock your phone you can install software on it without any restrictions, which is the point, but some of that software could be crap and cook your CPU/GPU, drain your battery, or attempt to modify your radio frequencies. All of these things could cause your phone to be damaged beyond repair. Now while these are extreme situations there are people out there who would push their OC tools as far as they could just to do it. That and providing support to products that do not have the software expected is much more costly in terms of troubleshooting. It's a headache to support people and increases cost which is something they won't tolerate.

I do with that phone insurance didn't skyrocket like it has because now it's not even worth keeping due to the deductibles. You're better off eating a cancellation fee and getting a new phone on rebate. I'm waiting for the day that I can bundle me phone, car, home, boat insurance policy.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

As I've done before with my Nook Color there's nothing wrong with rooting it, flashing a ROM, something unrelated breaking, and flashing a stock ROM back over it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.androidcentral.com/asus-eeepad-transformer-ice-cream-sandwich-update-now-available


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> http://www.androidcentral.com/asus-eeepad-transformer-ice-cream-sandwich-update-now-available


Yeah - that got pushed out this morning to the US and Canada.

Quite a speed lift, as well as some other refinements.

Getting lots of Android devices all on the same Android 4 (Ice Cream Sandwich) platform is a good thing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Yeah - that got pushed out this morning to the US and Canada.
> 
> Quite a speed lift, as well as some other refinements.
> 
> Getting lots of Android devices all on the same Android 4 (Ice Cream Sandwich) platform is a good thing.


Ageed. Now if only the cell phone carriers believed the same thing. I'm waiting for Cyanogen to release CM9 for the Galaxy SII Skyrocket. I've rooted it but don't have any CM ICS to give it.

WORD OF WARNING: If this is anything like a rooted phone, the rooted tablet running a custom rom won't get ICS pushed to it. You will have to do it manually.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> As I've done before with my Nook Color there's nothing wrong with rooting it, flashing a ROM, something unrelated breaking, and flashing a stock ROM back over it.


You are correct, however some manufacturers (Asus & HTC that I know of) require you to download an "unlocker" to unlock the bootroom so it can be rooted and in order to do that they key it to your hardware serial number and you have to agree that you have voided your warranty. This is why I stick with Samsung phones (other than I like their display). They are easy to restore to factory status plus they don't bother you even if you rooted it and if the rooting isn't related to the problem.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"TBlazer07" said:


> You are correct, however some manufacturers (Asus & HTC that I know of) require you to download an "unlocker" to unlock the bootroom so it can be rooted and in order to do that they key it to your hardware serial number and you have to agree that you have voided your warranty.


It's NOT required to use HTC's unlocker. I rooted my HTC Desire HD/Inspire 4G using a great and easy to use program in XDA Developer site ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/filter.php?cat=HTC-Android )


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> You are correct, however some manufacturers (Asus & HTC that I know of) require you to download an "unlocker" to unlock the bootroom so it can be rooted and in order to do that they key it to your hardware serial number and you have to agree that you have voided your warranty. This is why I stick with Samsung phones (other than I like their display). They are easy to restore to factory status plus they don't bother you even if you rooted it and if the rooting isn't related to the problem.


Just as easy to relock it, though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TBlazer07 said:


> I still can't comprehend why unlocking (a software thing) would void a HARDWARE warranty.


Given the heat at which some of these devices can operate, you can literally melt various parts of the machine if you're operating system software isn't paying due attention.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

harsh said:


> Given the heat at which some of these devices can operate, you can literally melt various parts of the machine if you're operating system software isn't paying due attention.


That can happen when the cpu is overclocked. But I haven't read any posts where that has happened.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Given the heat at which some of these devices can operate, you can literally melt various parts of the machine if you're operating system software isn't paying due attention.


I've never....repeat...never seen any version of extreme heat coming from my Android tablet - that includes running it almost nonstop on a 6 hour flight.

The tablet has the capacity to operate (with a keyboard dock connected) up to 15+ hours battery life, and I've had the unit turned on over 12 hours as well (only using it part of the time)...and again...no extreme heat issue.

Disagree on your "observation" based on firsthand use of more than 5 different tablets (boith Android and iOS) for long periods of time as well.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rooting a phone and installing a customer rom is completely different than an unlocked boot loader. 

When you have a locked boot loader you must use the Kernel of the released version of the phone. If you have an unlocked boot loader you can put anything on it so long as it will boot up.

Unlocking a boot loader is not something that you can just patch and then send back. 

Heat issues are caused from people overclocking them and turning up the radio gain in order to get better signals. There should never be extreme heat issues with using the device for as long as it can hold a charge. Using a device while charging will cause more heat and this is built into the design as well, or should be.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The bootloader has to be unlocked to be able to root the phone and install custom roms that have different kernels. There are programs that relock the bootloader and return the phone to the factory settings. 
Unlocking a Blackberry is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> Heat issues are caused from people overclocking them and turning up the radio gain in order to get better signals. There should never be extreme heat issues with using the device for as long as it can hold a charge.


I agree. Unless someone roots and hacks to overclock...there is no risk or harm, let alone heat.


----------

